# aidez moi applescripts



## albertdieudonne (2 Février 2003)

je voudrais savoir la phrase de script qui me permetre de tout selectionner les elements de la fenetre de premier plan et de les deplacer dans un autre dossier exemple home ?

je voudrais savoir command créé aussi un nouveau dossier pour y metrre la selection dedans merci de m'aidez

albertdieudonne@mac.com 

--------------------


----------

